# Scroll Saw Rose



## D.Oliver (Jun 16, 2016)

This is a piece I made somewhere between 12 and 15 years ago.  This week it ended up back in my shop for some repair because the rose has come unglued from the backer board.  I built the frame from pine and stained it. The backer board is just a piece of 1/4 plywood painted flat black.  The rose was cut from 1/4” material and glued to the backer board (though maybe not well enough, seeing as it came unglued).  Now that it’s all one piece again I thought I would snap a few pics and share it.  I’m kind of glad it came back because I don’t think I have any pics of it from when I originally made it.  I know there is at least one other scroller (jttheclockman) that hangs around here that might enjoy this.


----------



## TonyW (Jun 16, 2016)

There would be three of us Derek, if I didn't keep going cross eyed trying to follow the pattern lines, something made worse by only having one that works properly ... I am trying to use spiral blades for a change, to see if I fare better with them, but I cannot get the bottom blade clamp to hold them. I therefore keep going back to the more dependable pin ended blades.

Tony.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 16, 2016)

Very nice Derek!  Way beyond anything I have done on a scroll saw.  Did you paint the backer board black all by yourself or was it a paint by number?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 16, 2016)

TonyW said:


> There would be three of us Derek, if I didn't keep going cross eyed trying to follow the pattern lines, something made worse by only having one that works properly ... I am trying to use spiral blades for a change, to see if I fare better with them, but I cannot get the bottom blade clamp to hold them. I therefore keep going back to the more dependable pin ended blades.
> 
> Tony.



Tony, spiral blades takes some training to get the hang of using them. Is the saw your using an old Dremel??  That is about the only saw that I know that still has the adapters for pin ended blades:biggrin:  You would be far better off with flat end blades. They are the standard in the scrolling world. If your spiral blades have the round ends try flattening them in a vise. One other factor with any blades, they all come through with oil on them from the manufacturing process and this will cause slipping out of clamps. I always sand the ends of the blades before using. I am a big Flying Dutchman blade user and believe they are the best on the market. 






D.Oliver said:


> This is a piece I made somewhere between 12 and 15 years ago.  This week it ended up back in my shop for some repair because the rose has come unglued from the backer board.  I built the frame from pine and stained it. The backer board is just a piece of 1/4 plywood painted flat black.  The rose was cut from 1/4” material and glued to the backer board (though maybe not well enough, seeing as it came unglued).  Now that it’s all one piece again I thought I would snap a few pics and share it.  I’m kind of glad it came back because I don’t think I have any pics of it from when I originally made it.  I know there is at least one other scroller (jttheclockman) that hangs around here that might enjoy this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150614
> ...




Hello Derek. I did take notice and in fact whenever anyone shows off scroll sawn items I take notice. That is a very nice looking piece of art work. Nice cutting.

Not sure how you glue your overlay items on to the backerboard but a little trick I like to use is take a sponge and cut in small pieces. I put some glue on a piece of wax paper and then dip the sponge in the glue and dab the back of the overlay pieces. I can then glue all areas of the piece without failure. Just need to be careful not to use too much glue that it runs on the sides. What the sponge does is allows air pockets so the glue fills in better. Never had a failure. I also use Titebond II glue.  As an example:








My entry into the rose picture. Scrolled and backed with red, pink and green mirror.


----------



## campzeke (Jun 16, 2016)

Very nice scrolling. Hats off to both of you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2016)

Those are cool Derek!:wink:


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 17, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> I am a big Flying Dutchman blade user and believe they are the best on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
100% agree on the Flying Dutchman blades.  That's is also a great tip on the glue up John.  Thanks.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 17, 2016)

Beautiful work guys!


----------



## TonyW (Jun 17, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> TonyW said:
> 
> 
> > There would be three of us Derek, if I didn't keep going cross eyed trying to follow the pattern lines, something made worse by only having one that works properly ... I am trying to use spiral blades for a change, to see if I fare better with them, but I cannot get the bottom blade clamp to hold them. I therefore keep going back to the more dependable pin ended blades.
> ...


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jun 18, 2016)

So where was this when I stopped by yesterday, Derek? And you did this when you were 5?

J/K. Nice work!


----------



## Akula (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm a scroll-er as well

Looks nice


----------



## JohnU (Jun 18, 2016)

Love it all.  I've relief cut some roses in a few box lids but I've not scrolled any roses out like this.  I remember the days of working my way out and messing up an outer line ruining the project after all the time spent getting that far.  It's been a while but I never quite got the hang of spiral blades either.  Lol. Intarsia was my favorite work on the scroll saw but the sanding sucked! Lol. Great work guys!


----------



## Davidh14 (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks great! I'm getting my first scroll saw from a friend that has an extra this weekend. I'm interested in trying to make some toys.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 18, 2016)

Been a while but did a fair amount of scroll work on my Shopsmith. Nothing fancy, mostly Christmas ornaments. Found a Dremal scroll saw at Goodwill for $5 and use that from time to time. Never enough time for woodwork!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 20, 2016)

alankulwicki7 said:


> So where was this when I stopped by yesterday, Derek? And you did this when you were 5?
> 
> J/K. Nice work!


 
You missed it by a couple of days.  I think I mailed it back to it's home on Tuesday.


----------

